
The Breathless Hours - hoffmannesque
http://indianquarterly.com/the-breathless-hours/
======
tinfins
Wow, that was incredibly well-written. It reads like good horror. I wasn't
planning on reading any longer articles but couldn't help myself.

------
rimliu

      > What makes krait bite a horror story is that although a
      > victim appears lifeless, he or she is fully conscious.
    

Stephen King's short story "Autopsy Room Four" is a story about similar
condition, although caused by a fictional snake.

------
mfoy_
So the only defense is to sleep under mosquito netting... even sleeping on a
bed (with legs) on a higher floor doesn't help you...

Well, shit.

------
gapo
This turned out to be delicious read - despite not being something I would
have ever expected to be on Hacker News.

~~~
naravara
"Delicious" is one term for it. "Terrifying" is another.

------
irrational
This made me thankful I live in a place with nothing more dangerous than tiny
garden snakes.

------
Ended
> The real problem with kraits is that they enter homes in the dead of night
> and bite people in their sleep.

A krait in the bed is the premise for the excellent short story "Poison" by
Roald Dahl.

------
Apocryphon
So, er, are mongeese an effective deterrent against these things?

------
kirankn
Amazing ending - "Their time has come" !

------
senatorobama
Good god.

